
HDMI Forum releases version 2.1 of the HDMI specification - runesoerensen
https://www.hdmi.org/press/press_release.aspx?prid=152
======
rbanffy
The other day I was reading what it takes to generate HDMI signals down the
cable. Why can't we have a "here are the 1980 pixels for line 1009" or "set
100,100 to #ff0000" or, still, "paint the 8x8 cell at 20,10 with this bitmap"
protocol? TVs have enough memory to hold a couple frames, at least and
certainly more than enough brains to drive such a thing.

